# Saracen Hack 1/2



## binghas (10 Mar 2013)

Anyone have any thoughts on these bikes?
Specificaly would the geometry suit OAP for road and rough paths?


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Mar 2013)

If it is any help I used to use a 1980's Raleigh Record Ace for the rough stuff I did update it with cantilever braze-ons though. Did the job without problems. I think it was on 73 degree head and seat angles Weinmann 'gutters' were brilliant for strength


----------

